# Healing brush not showing source



## EliotNierman (Jul 28, 2020)

I have lightroom Classic 9.3 using MacOsCataline 10.15.6 (both the latest updates). Recently when I use heal/clone tool the circle that shows what is being samples is not visible,  only the circle that I have selected is. As lightroom often chooses a poor place to sample this prevents the ability to adjust that. How can I get it back?


----------



## Califdan (Jul 28, 2020)

Perchance is the image in question cropped?  If so, the spot that LR may select as the source for the Clone or Heal operation may be in the area outside your current crop.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 28, 2020)

Another possible cause is that you have the Tool Overlay (on the toolbar) set to "Never" (which hides the source and the inter-connecting lines). Pressing "H" on the keyboard toggles that setting between "Never" and "Auto" (there are a couple of other settings that you could manually select on the toolbar). "Auto" will show the source circles whenever the cursor is anywhere inside the image boundaries.


----------



## EliotNierman (Jul 29, 2020)

It was the Tool Overlay setting. Thanks so much!


----------

